# Shower Valve Locations



## Brant Blower (Mar 18, 2021)

We are working on a fire rebuild that will have a classic deep shower enclosure where you enter from the side, turn 90 degrees and walk the long direction to the control wall with a showerhead above.  The builder mentioned that he ran into an issue once where an inspector forced him to reconfigure the valves so they were on a perpendicular side wall, and not directly below the showerhead.  

*408.9 of 2019 Ca. Plumbing Code states:*

_"Control valves and showerheads shall be located on the sidewall of shower compartments or otherwise arranged so that the showerhead does not discharge directly at the entrance to the compartment so that the bather can adjust the valves before stepping into the shower spray."_

Our proposed configuration is such that the showerhead is around the corner/perpendicular to the enclosure's entrance and therefore NOT discharging directly at the entrance to the compartment.  Also the shower depth is such that the bather will have ample space to back-up should the water suddenly become too hot or cold.  I've both seen and experienced this configuration many times and seems fairly common to me.


----------



## classicT (Mar 18, 2021)

I'm not seeing a question in your post... were you looking for confirmation that your layout is ok? If so, would be best to share a link to a sketch of the layout you are proposing. Unless you sign up as a Sawhorse (paying member), you cannot post an image directly, but you can share a link and we can check it out.


----------



## Joe.B (Mar 18, 2021)

That's going to be an interpretation thing, and the only interpretation that matters is your local AHJ. Try to get an approval in writing (email) before inspection would be my advice, or hope for the best.


----------



## cda (Mar 18, 2021)

Brant Blower said:


> We are working on a fire rebuild that will have a classic deep shower enclosure where you enter from the side, turn 90 degrees and walk the long direction to the control wall with a showerhead above.  The builder mentioned that he ran into an issue once where an inspector forced him to reconfigure the valves so they were on a perpendicular side wall, and not directly below the showerhead.
> 
> *408.9 of 2019 Ca. Plumbing Code states:*
> 
> ...



Did not read thru this but may have some info






						locate shower faucet
					

Hi, I am building a tile shower . I have located the faucet near the center of the end . I am seeing where people are saying most codes require that the faucet and spray can be reached from outside of the shower . I have no idea what they mean by that . The valves and spray head are are 25" from...



					www.thebuildingcodeforum.com


----------



## Brant Blower (Mar 18, 2021)

classicT said:


> I'm not seeing a question in your post... were you looking for confirmation that your layout is ok? If so, would be best to share a link to a sketch of the layout you are proposing. Unless you sign up as a Sawhorse (paying member), you cannot post an image directly, but you can share a link and we can check it out.


Thanks for that recommendation.  A picture is worth a thousand words  https://www.dropbox.com/s/s587ivr8tp2xayv/Shower Sketch.pdf?dl=0


----------



## classicT (Mar 18, 2021)

Brant Blower said:


> Thanks for that recommendation.  A picture is worth a thousand words  https://www.dropbox.com/s/s587ivr8tp2xayv/Shower Sketch.pdf?dl=0


As always, consult the local AHJ... but I would say that the sketch does not comply with CA 408.9.


----------



## e hilton (Mar 18, 2021)

Clearly does not meet the intent.  Put the door on the same end as the controls and you should be ok ... you can open the door and reach in.


----------



## cda (Mar 18, 2021)

Brant Blower said:


> Thanks for that recommendation.  A picture is worth a thousand words  https://www.dropbox.com/s/s587ivr8tp2xayv/Shower Sketch.pdf?dl=0



Depending on length


Seems to meet the intent of the code


_bather can adjust the valves before stepping into the shower spray._


I start with low flow till hot water comes out


----------



## classicT (Mar 18, 2021)

cda said:


> Depending on length
> 
> 
> Seems to meet the intent of the code
> ...


How so? The shower head is pointed at the doorway?


----------



## cda (Mar 18, 2021)

Prior to turning the water on point shower down or to one side::::

Seems to meet ::::

_Control valves and showerheads shall be located on the sidewall of shower compartments or otherwise arranged so that the showerhead does not discharge directly at the entrance to the compartment_


Same comment
Prior to turning the water on point shower down or to one side:::: Plus turn on low

Plus with standing six feet away or less all seems to meet::

_so that the bather can adjust the valves before stepping into the shower spray."_


----------



## ICE (Mar 19, 2021)

I have to wait a long time for hot water.  So I turn it on before taking off clothes.  I would be disappointed if I could not reach the valve from outside the compartment.


----------



## e hilton (Mar 19, 2021)

My wife never adjusts the aim of the head when she is done.  Point right at the middle.  You want me to walk in all the way to the far wall, remember to re-aim the head, turn on the water, walk back out, wait for warm water ... etc.


----------



## cda (Mar 19, 2021)

e hilton said:


> My wife never adjusts the aim of the head when she is done.  Point right at the middle.  You want me to walk in all the way to the far wall, remember to re-aim the head, turn on the water, walk back out, wait for warm water ... etc.



The water will remind you.


----------



## Teeshot (Mar 22, 2021)

_..."so that the bather can adjust the valves before stepping into the shower spray". _Adjusting the valves is not the same as turning on the water supply. Back east and in Canada you may find a tub spout installed in shower stalls, used as a "toe tester" to check the water temp before activating the shower head. JoeB is spot on that the only interpretation that matters is your AHJ's.


----------



## cda (Mar 22, 2021)

I thought everyone was in to 21st century, and did not have to worry about getting wet, before getting in::::






						U by Moen | Smart Shower
					

Transform your showering experience. Now with three ways to control your shower: voice, phone, and controller.




					www.moen.com


----------



## north star (Mar 22, 2021)

*@ ~ @ ~ @*



> *" I have to wait a long time for hot water. So I turn it on before taking off clothes. I would be disappointed if I could not reach the valve from outside the compartment. "*


*Since Cali is a "water starved" state, are you capturing*
*any of that water before it turns warm \ hot enough
for you to use ?.........Shirley you are not letting all of
that treated, expensive water go down the drain,*
*...are you ? *

*@ ~ @ ~ @*


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 14, 2021)

unfortunately "some" still do.


----------



## BillyHerring15 (Sep 15, 2021)

Brant Blower said:


> We are working on a fire rebuild that will have a classic deep shower enclosure where you enter from the side, turn 90 degrees and walk the long direction to the control wall with a showerhead above.  The builder mentioned that he ran into an issue once where an inspector forced him to reconfigure the valves so they were on a perpendicular side wall, and not directly below the showerhead.
> 
> *408.9 of 2019 Ca. Plumbing Code states:*
> 
> ...


Hey, how did you solve it? Are the high-pressure showerheads(example) suitable for a similar layout?


----------

